# GT- Mavs @ Cavs



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Vs







*The Key Players:*​





























I hate these Sunday games, they are never at a good time for me here. Fortunately the game is 3:30 EST which is like 9am so I will be up for this game. This game will be the first time this season that we have had the starting lineup as we want it and have our best bench on hand. The Cavs are in a downward spiral so this probably wont be a big test for the Mavs in this one. I would expect Damp to have a big game as I think he would be itching to make his presence felt and take it to Z. LeBron will have a poor night's shooting as the Mavs romp them 106-91.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

> The Cavs are in a downward spiral so this probably wont be a big test for the Mavs in this one. I would expect Damp to have a big game as I think he would be itching to make his presence felt and take it to Z. LeBron will have a poor night's shooting as the Mavs romp them 106-91.


We need to keep LeBron from scoring, he is too close to Driks overall numbers.
Dirk needs to remind him LeBron is an MVP player.
Watch out for Z, he can be troublesome at times. 
Damp is back the D is in the house.
Jho will need to do keep his energy at a high level today. 
StackAttack is in full mode. 
The Jet needs to look for more assists, score when he shoots. 
KVH just keep on keeping on. 

Mavs 112
Cavs 96
:clap:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mavs 111
Cavs 99


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Our inside presence is back. Cleveland should have a tough time scoring in the paint.
112- 94 Mavs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

My bad my computer was down for a whole minute.
Dallas should win this game. Cleveland is not playing well and Dallas well is. We still should not overlook this team and so far we haven't overlooked anyone.

Dallas 108
Cleveland 81
Final.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 108
Cleveland 97


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 111-104.Dirk and Damp have big games.
:banana:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Mavs 115
Cavs 94

Dirk 29pts 7rebs

Big Z 21pts 8rebs 4blks


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Early lead by Cavs 17-6 currently on a 9-0 run.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

End of First 

Mavs 14
Cavs 29

Lebron 15pts 2reb 1asts 1stl


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like a big day for LBJ. Hopefully the Mavs will get their o-fense together. The Cavs can't keep shooting that will.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We also need to pick up on our defense. And get the ball to Dirk. This is another one of those terrible 1st quarters.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I do not like this game. We need to start rebounding so we can get second chance points. We also need to look for the open man.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Halftime

Mavs 30
Cavs 42

LBJ 15pts 2reb 1asts 1stl 1blk
Big Z 6pts 10rebs 2asts

Dirk 14pts 3rebs 1ast 1blk


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

1st quarter was horrible. We played our worse defense in about a month and the shots wouldn't fall. We also got outrebounded and basically were outhustled in every facet of the game. 

2nd quarter was a little better. We played better defense. Rebounding was better but our shots would not fall. We had to many open looks but they just wouldn't go down. 

I expect Avery to rip on the team and them coming out with a lot of fire in the 2nd half. Don't count this team out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's suprising this team is having problems hitting shots. We're deep with scorers. Hopefully that'll change in the second half, there was some improvement in the second quarter. We still came out flat though.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Look at that Damps starting the 2nd half. Are we even gonna get to 70 points.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice run here in the third. Lets keep it going. Now only down by 7.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk with the Slam!.
Wheres Henderson, we could use some rebounding.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What's working for us is attacking the basket. The Cavaliers have nothing down there.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Posterization!!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Talk about self destruction. :curse: :yes:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> What's working for us is attacking the basket. The Cavaliers have nothing down there.


Now they have absolutely nothing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow what a break for the Mavs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Bone head play by Fin. :curse:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A microcosm of the day, we need consistency. Stack just goes and hits those free throws after the T, now Lebron's shooting 3 after a silly foul by Finley.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

3rd Quarter: Cavaliers 60, Us 59

We really got it going, getting over that sluggish start in the first half. An example of how we never give up, but shouldn't have to come back in the first place. 

What we need to do is attack the basket and get rebounds to win this one. We need to get out on the fast track.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We finally had the lead. The refs overeacted in those last couple of seconds. We can win this. Get to the inside so we can get them in early foul trouble. Eric snow is out with 4 fouls. Lets go Mavs. This is our game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That was a bad call on tractor traylor. But Dallas fought there way back and is down by 1 right now going to the 4th.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Wow what a break for the Mavs.


For those not watching the game, Gooden and Traylor got ejected.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

29-18 in third for mavs.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

what a quarter


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Throwing anything into the stands mean an automatic ejection.
We need to get back close.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*wow*​


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

:laugh: @ nba officiating. Gotta love em. They know that was a bad call on that block so they make it up and the fouls came early and often in the 4th for the Mavs. Oh well not a good game by Dallas anyway. Bad defense in the 1st but played much better for the 2nd and 3rd quarter. but our offense was just not there today. We did not match there intensity from the start and we had to play catchup for the rest of the game. Solid game by the Cavs they needed it more than we did.

HOWEVER
Cleveland 64 Dallas 34......thats the rebounds today folks. THAT IS UNACCEPTABLE. Thank God Damp is back because i'm tired of bradley not hustling to get the rebound. He just stands still thinking the ball will come to him. He does not hustle at all. Start Damp on tuesday. getting out rebounded by 30 is one thing. letting the other team have 60 plus is another and that is an embarrasment.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

but 3-1 on this roadtrip. I thought it would be great if we split it but go 3-1 is much better. Now we return home now for four games. Cleveland obviously played there best ball in probably a month and we played our worse. No panic from here tho you have games like this where the defense lapses and the offense just isnt there today.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

That was an awful game today for the Mavs. They seemed to lack the energy and focus they've had recently. I wonder since their playoff position is pretty much set that they aren't as energized. 

The Cavs came out with a TON of energy. They are playing like they have their backs against the wall.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Tough loss.
Next 4 games at home.
Orlando-we should win.
Spurs- Duncan is still out.
Utah-should be an easy win.
Grizzles-we should win this also.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow if everyone had only heard what I said when I saw the score when I turned my pc this morining, it would have looked a lot like this **** ***** **** *** **** ***** **************!!! Our job on rebounding was horrendous, they beat us up 64-34. They had four guys that got higher than any one player of ours. I cannot beleive that Z had 16, Gooden 13 and Lebron 10; I don't think I have ever seen a game where three players on the same team got into double figures, also Newble and Varejao had 9 and 8 . LeBron killed us even though he had 6 TO, there was just no answer tonight. It would have been really bad if Stack didn't perform well of the bench tonight. Hopefully we can turn this around for I think the next home game against the Magic.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We didn't match there intensity. It's a long season you have lapses like this. Cleveland cleary wanted it more because they knew that game was pivotal to them. Dallas only has to win now just to keep it's seed in which I think they will. Going 3-1 with wins over three eastern conference teams on the road that may be in the playoffs will be just fine with me.


----------

